# Frog Day 2013



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I just wanted to say, I just got back from the show and
I was very impressed with what I saw. There was a great
Selection of frogs from Blue Azures to Baru and
Then some. The choices were fantastic. This was my first
Frog Day show and I can say, I will do all I can to attend as many as Possible. It was also nice to finally see some of Shauns H. Collection and dendrobati. I was so tempted to buy frogs, However I need the space for 
My new trio of Popas. Maybe by the next show I will 
have a new Set up. Again great show.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah, I think it was the nicest one Ive been to. bagged lots of frogs. Thanks Matt for a job well done


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

My first show as well, was nice to have so many choices available. Was very hard to not buy a frog but I got plenty of my stuff for my tank to have it set up properly . Cant wait till next year


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah it was great. I bought a frog and got some items for my tank.

Does anyone know how won the raffle at 3pm? I made a quick spin around the zoo and then I had to book at around 1pm.

Ken


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

I already posted something similar under the original thread but must say it was a treat to be at frog day... If there is any advice I could give to anyone, however, it's this: Don't go there broke! LOL. So many amazing frogs, yet I think the moths are refusing to give up residence in my wallet for a little while yet. And of course, going with the kiddos curtailed my visit quick, LOL, but I digress. I was just glad to get even a brief chance to meet some more froggers as well as see some otherwise rarer frogs including a histrionica redhead, sylvatica (did not realize just how big they are for a pumilio species!), and everyone's impressive looking froggies. Definitely a joygasm for a dart frog addict, LOL. 

And on that note...

Hi, my name is Melody, I have shock red hair and am a dart frog addict. 

Melody


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad everyone had a good time. I live about 10 minutes away but had to work today...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It was cool. I thought there would be all types of Frogs, but the Dart rules...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

msb5446 said:


> sylvatica (did not realize just how big they are for a pumilio species!)


They're not pumilio, they used to be classified under histrionicus


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

What locale of sylvaticus were there? Wish these big events were closer to Michigan.
Hope it comes back to Chicago sometime...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

ChrisK said:


> They're not pumilio, they used to be classified under histrionicus


Errmm... Uhhhmmm... That's what I meant to say... LOL... Can I blame sleep deprivation and mommy brain, along with the hypnosis experienced from being in awe with all the frogs on my slip up there?  

And to the person asking what type of Oophaga SYLVATICA (NOT pumilio... stupid sleepy brain ) it was Paru 

I shall now go back to tending to my frogs and force myself to write Oophaga SYLVATICA not PUMILIO on a chalkboard 100 times.  If it weren't for humor, is go nuts, hehe. 

Melody


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

msb5446, i think i saw you at the show, there was only one redhead. my first show, bought my first dart frogs [thumbnail imitator], hope i can get their care right, never cultured flies before. they had many great displays but didnt identify themselves very well. bought supplies from Josh's and frogs from greg next to him. nice day.


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

jpm995 said:


> msb5446, i think i saw you at the show, there was only one redhead. my first show, bought my first dart frogs [thumbnail imitator], hope i can get their care right, never cultured flies before. they had many great displays but didnt identify themselves very well. bought supplies from Josh's and frogs from greg next to him. nice day.


Was it a dark shock red pinned back with white flowers? That was me, lol. I was accompanied by my other half and both of the kiddos... If you saw me when I was by Greg's booth, that's about the time the kids started getting fussy and I had to get me out before total meltdowns ensued  Enjoy your new frogs... If you didn't know it already, the hobby has the potential to hook you in good... Highly addictive and incredibly enjoyable. Dart frogs... Like Pokemon, only real and so much better 

Melody


----------



## martythefrogguy27 (Mar 11, 2013)

Picked up what I hope too be a cristobal pair, fingers crossed. I was amazed with the selection of cheap orchids. I hope the 3 I bought live.


Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tap
atalk 2


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Some of the deals they had there on pieces and frogs were nuts. I got some REALLY nice broms and airplants for next to nothing. Not to mention that Mistking they had


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

msb5446, yes really dark red. i think you were struggleing with the child in the stroller as i was trying to get past with a million packages. Im in a panic the flies are getting through the screen at the top of the cage, im trying to catch them before wife notices.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

The very first thing my mom said when she saw the flies was "Those better not find their way upstairs..." lol GL on catching them.
I think I saw you as well msb5446, I was walking around with a Fallout shirt (Little cartoon blonde kid in blue jump suit).


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2012)

Lets see some pictures of the pickups!!! Or is there a thread that I missed?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I had a great time. Although there was a lot of amazing frogs(paru, quepos, baru, stripped reticulata, benedicta at very low prices, and he'll of a lot of escudo, and pumilio) I had to just sit there and watch. I did buy a decent amount of plants and supplies at glassbox Tropicals and a couple things from black jungle. I'd like to thank all the venders for helping everyone out. I saw plenty of beginners and they helped them out a lot. I saw kids with there dad getting into the hobby, which really made me smile. Shaun and Bill I was the kid in the Giants shirt that was drooling over your escudo and stripped reticulata. One day I will have them! I couldnt stay for dinner because I live far away and plus it would be ackward because I'm 16. Hope I can watch the seminars on YouTube later. I am hoping that I gain the funds for frogs for next time! I had tons of fun and thanks Matt for a great event.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Azurel said:


> What locale of sylvaticus were there? Wish these big events were closer to Michigan.
> Hope it comes back to Chicago sometime...
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


It should hit the road each year! Dallas next year please, thank you


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

jpm995 said:


> msb5446, yes really dark red. i think you were struggleing with the child in the stroller as i was trying to get past with a million packages. Im in a panic the flies are getting through the screen at the top of the cage, im trying to catch them before wife notices.


Yeah, that was me, LOL, quietly coming to terms with the fact that when the kids start itching towards a meltdown, it's time to make my departure... Sucked, as I was enjoying the opportunity to have a conversation about dart frogs with fellow froggers, instead of my usual discussions with the kiddos about whatever show is currently running on Sprout, LOL...

Fruit flies... Annoying, yeah, but the way I see it, consider it entertainment for your dog or cat, should you have one, hehe... Personally, I'd rather deal with the occasional annoying fruit fly than crickets or roaches, but then again, I am a weirdo, and don't get phased by bugs... You know you are a frogger when you see a booming fruit fly culture and get excited about it... Most people get grossed out and think that I am nuts... Well, I am, but still... Oh well. 

Melody


----------



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

IROCthisZ28 said:


> The very first thing my mom said when she saw the flies was "Those better not find their way upstairs..." lol GL on catching them.
> I think I saw you as well msb5446, I was walking around with a Fallout shirt (Little cartoon blonde kid in blue jump suit).


As a mother myself to two young'ns, if I were fortunate enough to experience neurotypical child development, I'd much rather deal with fruit flies from my kids' pets than some of the more unpleasant things kids get involved with nowadays, but again, I'm not a typical mother, LOL. 

Melody


----------



## jpm995 (Sep 15, 2013)

msb5446, yes the flies are mostly annoying, im trying to get them out of culture cup into other cup and get lids on before they get away. also have many crickets in house have to figure out how their getting inside. im liking this hobby combines plants and animals, 2 of my favorite things.


----------

